# Stolen iPhone on Rogers network



## speedemn (Feb 9, 2010)

Someone stole my iPhone last Wednesday and they have not thrown out my SIM card. I have all outgoing calls blocked but allowed incoming in hopes of reaching this person. However I have had no luck - the phone just rings and goes to voicemail and sometimes goes straight to voicemail. I am leaving services on it and giving the guy a chance to do the right thing until I get a new phone, and return the phone. I have texted him a million times offering cash, anonymity and many opportunities to return the phone, again with no luck. I have been tracking usage on the phone and there have been no minutes used, no calls attempted out. There is a small amount of data usage on it.

I have the IMEI #, serial # and of course it seems that my SIM card is also still in the phone. Is there ANY way to track the phone or disable it completely?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Find my iPhone


----------



## speedemn (Feb 9, 2010)

Ottawaman said:


> Find my iPhone


This is MobileMe... doesn't it have to be an app installed on the phone before it is stolen in order to find it after it is stolen?


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Does that work after the fact though. Or does your phone have to already be registered with mobileme?


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

Adrian. said:


> Does that work after the fact though. Or does your phone have to already be registered with mobileme?


Needs MobileMe. You can also lock the phone, send messages to it, and remote wipe.


----------



## lyonsnet (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm not sure if Rogers has this add-on or not, but Bell offers a "Seek and Find" feature for $5.00 per month (it seems to be geared to parents wanting to keep tabs on their kids). 
Bell Mobility - Seek & Find

If you had a similar service on your phone, or could add one now (worth the $5, maybe), then you could try pin point there it is. You don't need to confront the person, but send them a txt message with their location and see if freaks them out enough to return it. 

Cheers,


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

I'm not too comfortable explaining too much to a person with 1 post. (for obvious reasons - no offence)


----------



## speedemn (Feb 9, 2010)

Ottawaman said:


> I'm not too comfortable explaining too much to a person with 1 post. (for obvious reasons - no offence)


I can appreciate that. I am usually on HoFo but started looking for an Apple forum after I lost my phone last week... I was devastated and my wife was livid to know that someone could actually take personal property like that knowing that I was trying so hard to call it back and reach it. The perp. even answered the phone 5 min after I lost it and then I heard a ruffling noise when he stuffed it in to his pocket and then the phone went dead. IT has been going on and off intermittently since then (last Wednesday to now) so I know he is using it on and off... but I have been tracking the minutes and no minutes were used or attempted to be used. Data is being used at a very slow pace... not sure why he has not trashed the sim card yet!!! That is why I am wondering if there is recourse.

I have even filed a police report. How do I convince the forum that I am a legit member and not someone malicious? Is there any way that you can help me out?


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

speedemn said:


> I can appreciate that. I am usually on HoFo but started looking for an Apple forum after I lost my phone last week... I was devastated and my wife was livid to know that someone could actually take personal property like that knowing that I was trying so hard to call it back and reach it. The perp. even answered the phone 5 min after I lost it and then I heard a ruffling noise when he stuffed it in to his pocket and then the phone went dead. IT has been going on and off intermittently since then (last Wednesday to now) so I know he is using it on and off... but I have been tracking the minutes and no minutes were used or attempted to be used. Data is being used at a very slow pace... not sure why he has not trashed the sim card yet!!! That is why I am wondering if there is recourse.
> 
> I have even filed a police report. How do I convince the forum that I am a legit member and not someone malicious? Is there any way that you can help me out?


Difficult to say really. You can always phone rogers and tell them what happened. Bitch until your face is red and they will probably give you a new phone but you will restart your contract. 

Did it for me. Just asked to be sent to retentions.


----------



## speedemn (Feb 9, 2010)

Adrian. said:


> Difficult to say really. You can always phone rogers and tell them what happened. Bitch until your face is red and they will probably give you a new phone but you will restart your contract.
> 
> Did it for me. Just asked to be sent to retentions.


I tried that today... talked to cancellations (which I am assuming is retentions) and even suggested the possibility of taking my account, my wife's account and a couple of other accounts off and the guy said that his hands are tied and he cannot even offer me a new 3GS 32GB at the new user promo pricing of $299... $799 is my only option since I am not up to 24 months on any of my accounts yet.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

I think you need mobileme to pull this off but here's a story that may inspire you :

How to catch an iPhone thief: Busting an iPhone thief


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

So, you haven't said if you have a mobile me account or find my iphone set up. Any chance your stolen phone was covered under renters or homeowners insurance? ...or by the credit card company if you purchased that way?
File a police report.

Sorry to hear of your misfortune.



> Notify your cellphone carrier. You should contact AT&T, the exclusive cell phone carrier for the iPhone, as soon as you realize that your phone has gone missing. AT&T will be able to deactivate the wireless account associated with your iPhone which will prevent criminals from running up big cell phone bills in your name that you could potentially be held liable for.
> 
> File a police report. While some police will not be particularly interested or concerned about helping you recover your iPhone, others are surprisingly helpful. We have read online accounts from a police detective that claims to have recovered four out of five stolen iPhones in cases brought to his attention. This is when it is useful to have the IMEI number available.
> 
> ...


How to recover from a lost or stolen iPhone - NextAdvisor Daily


----------



## speedemn (Feb 9, 2010)

Ottawaman said:


> So, you haven't said if you have a mobile me account or find my iphone set up. Any chance your stolen phone was covered under renters or homeowners insurance? ...or by the credit card company if you purchased that way?
> File a police report.
> 
> Sorry to hear of your misfortune.
> ...


I did not have a mobileme account or any other such software on the phone... or any password to get in to the phone. I have never (until now) lost anything in my life... outside a Cross pen a while back. I guard my fine and expensive belongings VERY closely. This was a true lapse in my usual attentiveness. 

I bought the phone on Kijiji as a private transaction a year ago... so no way to go back there. Home insurance deductable is higher than the value of the phone so that is a no-go route either. :-( I am not as concerned about the property itself as I am of the data on it. If I can wipe it or ensure that it is wiped or the phone is rendered useless (either by tracking it down or some sort of remote wipe) I could sleep much easier. 

Not sure why he is still hanging on to my SIM card since he has not tried to make any outgoing calls on it. Not sure if he has erased all the data on it but that is what I am more concerned about since it has personal information of my 6-month baby boy, pics of him, pics of my car, my house, my address, other contact info. etc etc... Knowing that I am trying to reach him he is purposely ignoring me - so he knows that he has committed a flat out theft! I cannot believe that someone could be so cruel and unethical!

I do have a police report and all that done. I have pretty much lost all hope and am close to buying a new phone tomorrow and deactivating services off the SIM card that he has. I do have my IMEI # and serial # but not sure if there is anything I can do about it anymore.  I thought as a last ditch effort I would consult the forums to see if anyone has any ideas.


----------



## speedemn (Feb 9, 2010)

I did not have a mobileme account or any other such software on the phone... or any password to get in to the phone. I have never (until now) lost anything in my life... outside a Cross pen a while back. I guard my fine and expensive belongings VERY closely. This was a true lapse in my usual attentiveness. 

I bought the phone on Kijiji as a private transaction a year ago... so no way to go back there. Home insurance deductable is higher than the value of the phone so that is a no-go route either. :-( I am not as concerned about the property itself as I am of the data on it. If I can wipe it or ensure that it is wiped or the phone is rendered useless (either by tracking it down or some sort of remote wipe) I could sleep much easier. 

Not sure why he is still hanging on to my SIM card since he has not tried to make any outgoing calls on it. Not sure if he has erased all the data on it but that is what I am more concerned about since it has personal information of my 6-month baby boy, pics of him, pics of my car, my house, my address, other contact info. etc etc... Knowing that I am trying to reach him he is purposely ignoring me - so he knows that he has committed a flat out theft! I cannot believe that someone could be so cruel and unethical!

I do have a police report and all that done. I have pretty much lost all hope and am close to buying a new phone tomorrow and deactivating services off the SIM card that he has. I do have my IMEI # and serial # but not sure if there is anything I can do about it anymore.  I thought as a last ditch effort I would consult the forums to see if anyone has any ideas.


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

It could be the phone is just sitting somewhere. It sounds weird that the sim is still it. I think once the battery wears out you will lose the ability to track it. Could you have just misplaced it some where?


----------



## speedemn (Feb 9, 2010)

Sniper4u said:


> It could be the phone is just sitting somewhere. It sounds weird that the sim is still it. I think once the battery wears out you will lose the ability to track it. Could you have just misplaced it some where?


The phone would have been long dead by now if it was just sitting somewhere... I lost it 7 days ago... the battery would only last 1.5 days max... maybe 2-3 on standby only. 

As I mentioned earlier, someone answered the phone 5 min after I misplaced it... and then it sounded it went in to a pocket (ruffling noises) and then it went dead. Since then it has been on and off.

Actually Rogers was able to tell me that outgoing calls were attempted on it to long distance locations... good thing I had them put a block on all outgoing calls, having it routed to their call center!


----------



## speedemn (Feb 9, 2010)

mccube said:


> If Robbers wont give you another phone, u can buy a sencond hand iphone on the internet if you want....i bought one, itz only $260....


$260 for a 3G or 3GS? That is really cheap!

I bit the bullet and decided to upgrade as well... got a 3GS 32GB and took the services off my old SIM card and got a new SIM and put it on that. Before I finally "let go" I was able to find that he did in fact attempt some calls in the area and long distance in the days leading up to me deactivating that SIM card. They of course all would have got routed to Rogers ICC.


----------

